# Infos zum Angeln in Winterswijek(Holland)



## xial (6. August 2003)

Hat jemand tipps. Also bei google hab ich mich dumm und noch dämlicher gesucht. Ich find nichts keine Gewässer beschreibung rein garnichts.Ich weiss nur das es dort einen See und einen Fluss zum Angeln geben soll mehr weiss ich auch nicht.

Wisst ihr was in der Regionw as nicht allzu weit von oding/Winterwjiek weg ist?


----------



## Osning (29. September 2005)

*AW: Infos zum Angeln in Winterswijek(Holland)*

NVVS.NL
dieses ist die offizielle instanz in Holland. Heir gibt es auch einen Visplaner.


----------

